# Petition.Public enquiry into the epidemic of left wing bbc bias.



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.bbcbias.co.uk/

I justed signed this and i hope alot of people on here would spend a couple of minutes to do the same.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Left wing big black c0ck bias?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> http://www.bbcbias.co.uk/
> 
> I justed signed this and i hope alot of people on here would spend a couple of minutes to do the same.


Well thats a good start, op do you have any more info on this subject? Please dont direct me to stormfront and such sites


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Well thats a good start, op do you have any more info on this subject? Please dont direct me to stormfront and such sites


Do you mean sites like N word mania.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> Do you mean sites like N word mania.


I mean sites where you tend to spout your f*ckry :lol:










I still like you the same


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I mean sites where you tend to spout your f*ckry :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'res that screen shot from


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> We'res that screen shot from


 :whistling:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.theapricity.com/forum/showthread.php?68855-Tokyo-police-seen-reluctant-to-crack-down-on-Nigerian-crime-over-fear-of-racism-accusations&


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Please tell me thats an edit cos I'm about to pull a card out










Uriah Rennie wasnt available


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> :whistling:


You might still like him, I now think he's a cnut


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> You might still like him, I now think he's a cnut


Hes entitled to his opinion, i actually enjoy reading his posts


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Hes entitled to his opinion, i actually enjoy reading his posts


Fuk him you can be his token black friend so he can say he's not racist.








thats for Robert








Ackee tek the yellow for condoning his fukrey


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I mean sites where you tend to spout your f*ckry :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't remember writing that.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Think i've changed my mind


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Hes entitled to his opinion, i actually enjoy reading his posts


What are you doing on the European forums.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> I can't remember writing that.


Go back to 22nd of jan this year at 6:04

Remember now?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> What are you doing on the European forums.


Did it say no ******* allowed :lol:


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Think i've changed my mind


Oh no,I'm off to bed now.

I actually work for a living.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> Oh no,I'm off to bed now.
> 
> I axtually work for a living.


I dont im looking to take your jobs benefits and your women


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Think i've changed my mind


Yellow recinded even tho the cnut seems to be ok with ******* from our neck of the woods


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> Oh no,I'm off to bed now.
> 
> I actually work for a living.


Where do you work? For the National Front by any chance?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> Oh no,I'm off to bed now.
> 
> I actually work for a living.


Before you go can i come for dinner please?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

****in hell! A white racist half wit, letting the side down man:lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Think i've changed my mind


Your on top form with this detective work bro


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Oops :whistling:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

rob211080 said:


> Oh no,I'm off to bed now.
> 
> I actually work for a living.


There's the door mate. Can't stand small minded racist ****s.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Your on top form with this detective work bro


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Signed


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyways lets get this petition sorted


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


looks like movado with no dreds


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Also top detective work by @Ackee&Saltfish I better go delete my profile from "They'reTakingAllOurJobs.com"


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

rob211080 said:


> I can't remember writing that.


 @rob211080

You lying racist dirty cock sucking dog fcuking cvnt, I would rather go shag an alpaca and then let it shag me than take a few minutes and sign up to your gay nazi bullsh!t

What a cvnt


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Your on top form with this detective work bro


It's probably ackee doing it for Lols, who knows? He's probably a white racist fascist bastard and pretends to be black to make blacks look bad

He probably doesn't even like ackee and saltfish


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Negged, Dosey cnut, I hope one of my African cousins takes your job and your wife runs away with him


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

sckeane said:


> It's probably ackee doing it for Lols, who knows? He's probably a white racist fascist bastard and pretends to be black to make blacks look bad
> 
> He probably doesn't even like ackee and saltfish


Now thats a thought :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rob211080 said:


> http://www.bbcbias.co.uk/
> 
> I justed signed this and i hope alot of people on here would spend a couple of minutes to do the same.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Now then Rob. It's been a while since you posted your bile. You truly are an odious pathetic little piece of sh1t aren't you. Thankfully you are too stupid to breed so you shouldn't pollute the gene pool much more. Good night, don't choke in your sleep


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Now then Rob. It's been a while since you posted your bile. You truly are an odious pathetic little piece of sh1t aren't you. Thankfully you are too stupid to breed so you shouldn't pollute the gene pool much more. Good night, don't choke in your sleep


Feel a bit a bit cheated Ash... was expecting a punch line


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Now then Rob. It's been a while since you posted your bile. You truly are an odious pathetic little piece of sh1t aren't you. Thankfully you are too stupid to breed so you shouldn't pollute the gene pool much more. Good night, don't choke in your sleep


He went to bed to early this had the makings of a great night.

How was your flim mate?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Negged, you cvnt


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Total pwnage xD


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Feel a bit a bit cheated Ash... was expecting a punch line


I thpught good night, don't choke in your sleep was quite good


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> I thpught good night, don't choke in your sleep was quite good


No mate... that's just genuine concern :lol:


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

I've been waiting for one of these poison spewing nobheads to get caught. On UKM there's a disproportionate amount of threads about people of certain backgrounds being posted. Anyone else notice?

Well done everyone.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

There is no room for propaganda-spouting, brainwashed, misguided racist nazis on this site. In this country. On this planet. Get f*cked, you halfwit. Those red negs must have a point:nono: :ban:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Rob I think it's fair to say you've fvcked it for yourself on this forum


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

*facepalm*


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

rob211080 said:


> http://www.bbcbias.co.uk/
> 
> I justed signed this and i hope alot of people on here would spend a couple of minutes to do the same.


Seriously dude you need a hobby!

Scratch that you need a life!


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

I read the title of the thread and thought "likely to be posted by a small minded right wing div who thinks that the BBC should involve itself in spouting the complete **** that is his opinion!" Was immediately proved right. A good start to the day for me. The thread also made me think of Will Ferrels character in Producers!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> LOL.


At least try defend yourself man, i'll start you off.. Say "its not what it looks like"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Rob...that is some nasty shit you've written, & then you make a reference to Germany....

Furthermore, you don't even have the guts to attempt explain your vile comments.

I think the best thing you can do is leave the forum.

However, I really hope that one day soon, you come to understand that your thinking is completely & utterly wrong.

You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Seeing as he wont reply just a bit of friendly advice Mr Robert Watson and any other idiot out there, what is the point of trying to post online anonymously but then use your name and date of birth as a username?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Seeing as he wont reply just a bit of friendly advice Mr Robert Watson and any other idiot out there, what is the point of trying to post online anonymously but then use your name and date of birth as a username?


Another small victory for ukm deceive task force


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Seeing as he wont reply just a bit of friendly advice Mr Robert Watson and any other idiot out there, what is the point of trying to post online anonymously but then use your name and date of birth as a username?


The name's Ackee.... Detective Ackee


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

rob211080 said:


> LOL.


C0ck


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Keenam said:


> I read the title of the thread and thought "likely to be posted by a small minded right wing div who thinks that the BBC should involve itself in spouting the complete **** that is his opinion!" Was immediately proved right. A good start to the day for me. The thread also made me think of Will Ferrels character in Producers!


With hindsight, it should also have been a clue when he posted a Pat Condell video as supporting evidence. The "voice of reason"... yeah, with the mind of a funnel web spider.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Seeing as he wont reply just a bit of friendly advice Mr Robert Watson and any other idiot out there, what is the point of trying to post online anonymously but then use your name and date of birth as a username?


Wtf bro im starting to think your 5-0


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> He went to bed to early this had the makings of a great night.
> 
> How was your flim mate?


didnt end up watching anything mate, just chilled on the couch, was sneakily checking here on my phone haha!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Wtf bro im starting to think your 5-0


id abuse my possition of power from day one :laugh:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Been thinking about this some more....my first thought when I read it was astonishment, then disbelief that somebody has said these things. Then, I felt sad.

I've said it a couple of times...in a way I think of many people on here as 'mates'..some of these mates have helped me, given me advice on the board & in pm's.

It's slightly odd in a way coz I'll prolly never meet any of you...even @[email protected] :wub:sadly, but I really enjoy my time on here.

This discovery...in a way...I feel some sort of 'betrayal'...let down I guess, yes that's what it is.

Never mind eh...there's always a rotten apple in the barrel of good 'uns.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rob has always been a ****. Wouldn't worry about it mate


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Been thinking about this some more....my first thought when I read it was astonishment, then disbelief that somebody has said these things. Then, I felt sad.
> 
> I've said it a couple of times...in a way I think of many people on here as 'mates'..some of these mates have helped me, given me advice on the board & in pm's.
> 
> ...


ive just read the thread and i look at it the other way round... the way he was jumped on and will hopefully never return is credit to UK muscle


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Been thinking about this some more....my first thought when I read it was astonishment, then disbelief that somebody has said these things. Then, I felt sad.
> 
> I've said it a couple of times...in a way I think of many people on here as 'mates'..some of these mates have helped me, given me advice on the board & in pm's.
> 
> ...


Whilst I can understand where you are coming from, rob is not a reflection of this forum and yes he can have his views, maybe this might push to think hard about his views, he didnt do a good job at hiding his backward opinion it was clear to see on some of his posts on here..

Still theres idiots in every race colour and creed I just prefer to know who they are so as not to get any nasty surprises.

I am disappointed he didnt even try defending himself, its also fair to say this "witchhunt" is well deserved..i also think he shouldnt be banned but thats just my opinion


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Been thinking about this some more....my first thought when I read it was astonishment, then disbelief that somebody has said these things. Then, I felt sad.
> 
> I've said it a couple of times...in a way I think of many people on here as 'mates'..some of these mates have helped me, given me advice on the board & in pm's.
> 
> ...


Personally I don't see why anyone would be shocked. I'm not for one moment agreeing with what the guy said... but we know there are 100,000s of thousands of people in this county who probably share his view to a varying degree. Equally there are lots of other topics people have strong, bordering on extremist, views on. Right or wrong it's a fact, that it's the way societies tend to work.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> At least try defend yourself man, i'll start you off.. Say "its not what it looks like"


Surely the standard go to response for a racist like Rob is "But I've got a black friend who is also gay so I love everybody" or the timeless classic "My account was hacked".


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Surely the standard go to response for a racist like Rob is "But I've got a black friend who is also gay so I love everybody" or the timeless classic "My account was hacked".


i was going to be that token untill i delved deeper into other sites he goes on and saw some of the disgusting sh*t he's written, i didnt feel it would have been appropriate to plaster them on here :no:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rob are you still lonely ?

http://www.alonelylife.com/showthread.php?tid=14472&page=2


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Rob68 said:


> Rob are you still lonely ?
> 
> http://www.alonelylife.com/showthread.php?tid=14472&page=2


My immediate thought was this just gets better :lol: ... but the guy clearly has a few issues. I hope he can work through them tbh


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

2004mark said:


> My immediate thought was this just gets better :lol: ... but the guy clearly has a few issues. *I hope he can work through them *tbh


He can start by liking Bank holidays :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This is when we practice & hopefully achieve 'forgiveness'.

This isn't saying to ourselves that it's ok to say this stuff, but to let it go, so we don't carry the negative thoughts it may have generated in our heads.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

and here is his youtube channel

racist fvck!

http://www.youtube.com/user/rob211080


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

What a muppet, here's a google search on him.

negged.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

cudsyaj said:


> What a muppet, here's a google search on him.
> 
> negged.


Where is it mate?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Where is it mate?


sorry it messed the link up just google - rob211080


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Great work @Ackee&Saltfish, Columbo would be proud...


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Hahaha, this fcuking guy. what a pr**k

He has all these fcuked up things to say yet associates his full name and date of birth and has commented on here that he also lives in middleton

So;

Mr Robert Watson

Born on 21/10/80

Living in Middleton

You have a racist YouTube Channel

You are on a lonely life forum

And you are publicly racist

You should be more careful


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

cudsyaj said:


> sorry it messed the link up just google - rob211080


Just seen his eBay account...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321150195075#ht_448wt_1141

stressful work being a biggot it seems....


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Hahaha, this fcuking guy. what a pr**k
> 
> He has all these fcuked up things to say yet associates his full name and date of birth and has commented on here that he also lives in middleton
> 
> ...


With that information you can probably find his full address via the phone directory or electoral roll... Theres a gonna be a lynchin!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> With that information you can probably find his full address via the phone directory or electoral roll... Theres a gonna be a lynchin!


Exactly! The muppet even put on here in a topic the area he's lived before as well, listed about 6 other towns. I'm mean seriously?! I wouldn't even put my name on a public forum lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

rob211080 said:


> I can't remember writing that.


Oh my god!!!! U write this ****???? U should be ashamed of urself and no wonder ur a lovely shade of red.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Hahaha, this fcuking guy. what a pr**k
> 
> He has all these fcuked up things to say yet associates his full name and date of birth and has commented on here that he also lives in middleton
> 
> ...


what an idiot


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

maybes time to let this one go guys-he's been shown up for what he is and wont be welcomed back here, putting his address and personal details on here is a step too far and we'd be dropping to his level-here's hoping he does some soul searching and sees the wrongness in the stuff he's posted on other forums-on a plus point he's never posted any of that crap here cause as a forum we'd all chin him for it.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

apparently inter-racial marriages are a no go with him-

01-24-2013, 06:45 PM Thread: Should interracial marriages/relationships be banned by law?

by rob211080 Replies:65

Views:2,004

Not only should it be illegal it should be punished by death..

!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but then i cant marry @Ackee&Saltfish


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I've gotta say, I think the witch hunt has gone a bit far. Yeah he shouldn't post stuff on the tinterweb he doesn't want to be found, but compiling it further serves no purpose other than maybe trying to look a bit clever.

Maybe some think he deserves it, but the geezer's clearly not dealing from a full deck of cards.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I've gotta say, I think the which hunt has gone a bit far. Yeah he shouldn't post stuff on the tinterweb he doesn't want to be found, but compiling it further serves no purpose other than maybe trying to look a bit clever.
> 
> Maybe some think he deserves it, but the geezer's clearly not dealing from a full deck of cards.


He has issues and has chosen to blame it on people that he thinks are responsible instead of dealing with his own shortcomings-clearly needs help.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

2004mark said:


> I've gotta say, I think the witch hunt has gone a bit far. Yeah he shouldn't post stuff on the tinterweb he doesn't want to be found, but compiling it further serves no purpose other than maybe trying to look a bit clever.
> 
> Maybe some think he deserves it, but the geezer's clearly not dealing from a full deck of cards.


The problem is mate the people who are a few sandwiches short of picnic basket are usually the dangerous idiots who put their ideas into practice. If you want to be a racist bigot, fine, but spouting on the web and inciting hate then crawling under the covers when some mob justice comes you way gains no sympathy with me


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> The problem is mate the people who are a few sandwiches short of picnic basket are usually the dangerous idiots who put their ideas into practice. If you want to be a racist bigot, fine, but spouting on the web and inciting hate then crawling under the covers when some mob justice comes you way gains no sympathy with me


Hate breads hate... the cycle needs to be cut somewhere otherwise it just spirals out of control.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

2004mark said:


> I've gotta say, I think the witch hunt has gone a bit far. Yeah he shouldn't post stuff on the tinterweb he doesn't want to be found, but compiling it further serves no purpose other than maybe trying to look a bit clever.
> 
> Maybe some think he deserves it, but the geezer's clearly not dealing from a full deck of cards.





husky said:


> He has issues and has chosen to blame it on people that he thinks are responsible instead of dealing with his own shortcomings-clearly needs help.


he clearly needs help? this isn't someone ill, he's just a horrible ****. **** him


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Hate breads hate... the cycle needs to be cut somewhere otherwise it just spirals out of control.


That's true I guess sometimes, but I think you have more faith in humanity than me. I've seen that even if you try break the cycle, people like this count it as a victory and it just reinforces their beliefs.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> he clearly needs help? this isn't someone ill, he's just a horrible ****. **** him


your opinion mate but anyone who has the views he has is not right in the head


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Hate breads hate... the cycle needs to be cut somewhere otherwise it just spirals out of control.


Humility - a concept the OPs heart as yet to adhere...quite sad really, I'd hate to be consumed with resentment, probably why he's so bitter and lonely.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

husky said:


> your opinion mate but anyone who has the views he has is not right in the head


Have to disagree. Racists aren't mentally ill, they just have twisted horrible views on the world.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Have to disagree. Racists aren't mentally ill, they just have twisted horrible views on the world.


again mate your opinion- i totally disagree with his views but can't accept that he has no issue with his brain to think like that-yeh he's a coont, but a sick in the head coont at that.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

husky said:


> again mate your opinion- i totally disagree with his views but can't accept that he has no issue with his brain to think like that-yeh he's a coont, but a sick in the head coont at that.


glad we can agree he is a ****


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

husky said:


> again mate your opinion- i totally disagree with his views but can't accept that he has no issue with his brain to think like that-yeh he's a coont, but a sick in the head coont at that.


But if it's that subjective doesn't that open up everything for interpretation? He's just a bully, and I don't think bullies are mentally ill. I think they're cvnts 100%, but not ill.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> apparently inter-racial marriages are a no go with him-
> 
> 01-24-2013, 06:45 PM Thread: Should interracial marriages/relationships be banned by law?
> 
> ...


We could still go ahead with it then run off to Congo, I very much doubt he'd venture that far into the jungle, ive got the man dems with blow darts waitin on him as we speak!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> But if it's that subjective doesn't that open up everything for interpretation? He's just a bully, and I don't think bullies are mentally ill. I think they're cvnts 100%, but not ill.


thats my take mate, its just giving him an excuse to be a horrible little bastard. he knows full well what his views mean and he chooses to live by them


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Conscript said:


> Humility - a concept the OPs heart as yet to adhere...quite sad really, I'd hate to be consumed with resentment, *probably why he's so bitter and lonely*.


I agree, must be a horrible perspective to have and I'd imagine it's a vicious circle.

If he took a moment every now and again to take a look around and see what a beautiful place the world can be he'd probably enjoy it a hell of a lot more... then again, maybe I'm just a soft cvnt lol


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I agree, must be a horrible perspective to have and I'd imagine it's a vicious circle.
> 
> If he took a moment every now and again to take a look around and see what a beautiful place the world can be he'd probably enjoy it a hell of a lot more... then again, maybe I'm just a soft cvnt lol


better being a soft coont than a bitter sad lonely sick in the head racist mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

2004mark said:


> I agree, must be a horrible perspective to have and I'd imagine it's a vicious circle.
> 
> If he took a moment every now and again to take a look around and see what a beautiful place the world can be he'd probably enjoy it a hell of a lot more... then again, maybe I'm just a soft cvnt lol


you're not soft at all mate. just sensitive.

and gay


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> you're not soft at all mate. just sensitive.
> 
> and gay


 :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

2004mark said:


> :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree that he's 'not right' in the head. But how much responsibilty should a person take for their actions?

If someone has MH issues or even a confirmed diagnosis, are they then absolved from any negative behaviour, at all times?

I only recently learnt about PPP -Post Partum Psychosis. This is often a case where a woman will kill her children as she has/had a Psychotic episode.

Often they are sent to prison & labelled 'evil'...which I think is incorrect. She should be treated for her illness & not punished.

(I'm not suggesting or making any link with the OP & this, however.)


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Touched a few nerves then.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> Touched a few nerves then.


Racism usually does


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

rob211080 said:


> Touched a few nerves then.


Ok...now is the time to explain what you mean, & justify it.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

rob211080 said:


> Touched a few nerves then.





Breda said:


> Racism usually does


So does cnutism


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

rob211080 said:


> Touched a few nerves then.


What or who has developed such views for you? And have you always felt this way about people of other ethnicities?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Ok...now is the time to explain what you mean, & justify it.


as with most racists, they're uneducated so dont expect a reply to that


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> What or who has developed such views for you? And have you always felt this way about people of other ethnicities?


his mum was bummed by a black man and a pakistani on a night out


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> What or who has developed such views for you? And have you always felt this way about people of other ethnicities?


small d1ck syndrome along with an inability to build relationships with others which has in turn lead him to wrongly believe that others of different ethnicities are to blame for his own short comings- he's basically what you find at the front line of any right wing demo group who are easily led. He dislikes black people so much but his choice in some music is by black artists, speaks volumes to me the working of his damaged brain.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

husky said:


> small d1ck syndrome along with an inability to build relationships with others which has in turn lead him to wrongly believe that others of different ethnicities are to blame for his own short comings- he's basically what you find at the front line of any right wing demo group who are easily led. He dislikes black people so much but his choice in some music is by black artists, speaks volumes to me the working of his damaged brain.


he also enjoys a curry and a kebab from Abduls Kebab House


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> Touched a few nerves then.


Nice to have you back, how was work as a sheet metal worker? And most importantly can i still come round for dinner? Promise i wont act up


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Guys.Im not going to comment on this members views.Most of you have done a pretty good job.However, dont let your anger and distain prevent you from seeing that all corporations, media and most multi nationals have a political bias.There is really no true impartiality in any media.

The BBC is no different.It has always fed us a watered down, or glossed over truth of events since its inception, according to who is in power, and that they (the BBC) can gain most favour from.

Remember Goverments make laws.Imagine if they pulled funding from the BBC, (ie us) can you imagine the bias and left wing views that would appear to discredit the Tory party?

As an "National Institution" they are no more trustworthy than any other organisation in a position of power.They even covered up instances of child abuse, and have lied, to frighten us to pay for its existence.(Detector Vans anyone?)

Cant remember who said it."Absolute power corrupts absolutely"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@essexboy

Yup.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> What or who has developed such views for you? And have you always felt this way about people of other ethnicities?


Not always but in the last few years of mass 3rd world immigration coupled with the leftist media bias has made me a little pi55ed off at the way this country is going.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> he also enjoys a curry and a kebab from Abduls Kebab House


No i don't.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> his mum was bummed by a black man and a pakistani on a night out


What do you mean by that.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

But do you even lift?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

rob211080 said:


> What do you mean by that.


a black person and an asian person sha*ged your mum up the ar5e. thats how i read it as anyway.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

rob211080 said:


> What do you mean by that.


I read it the same as @BettySwallocks 

Maybe it was your girl though and thats why your so bitter towards people of other races.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> a black person and an asian person sha*ged your mum up the ar5e. thats how i read it as anyway.


Are you implying that blacks and asians are more prone to rape.

If you are then your racist.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

MutantX said:


> But do you even lift?


Yes,I wouldn't say i bodybuild but i like to keep in reasonable shape.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

rob211080 said:


> Are you implying that blacks and asians are more prone to rape.
> 
> If you are then your racist.


So it's gone from saying your mum has has it up the **** from a black and Asian guy and straight away you pull the rape card, that's racist - you mug


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Anyone wanna recap for me, can't be asked to read all the pages.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> No i don't.


Why not it sounds very tasty im sure your taste buds would thank you


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

rob211080 said:


> Not always but in the last few years of mass 3rd world immigration coupled with the leftist media bias has made me a little pi55ed off at the way this country is going.


It's possible to be opposed to immigration without the nastiness though


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

2004mark said:


> It's possible to be opposed to immigration without the nastiness though


 really

you don't have to be a hateful fool


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> What do you mean by that.


Like i said, all racists are uneducated..you cant even read ffs


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Anyone wanna recap for me, can't be asked to read all the pages.


Trust me, you need to read, there's photos too


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

So we got ourselves another racist... Aint that some sh*t :no:

OP I hope you have daughters and that they all get with non white men... I bet you'd love that!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Anyone wanna recap for me, can't be asked to read all the pages.


Dude called Robert Watson who was born 21/10/80 from Middleton who works in a steel sheet factory, got found out to be a racist pr1ck who openly says he hates blacks and asians.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

So OP if I told you I was a mixed race male who wasn't born in this country with parents what wasn't born in this country... On top of that has a muslim background...

Reckon we could be friends? :lol:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

But if you only have love for your own race

Then you only leave space to discriminate

And to discriminate only generates hate

And when you hate then you're bound to get irate, yeah

Madness is what you demonstrate

And that's exactly how anger works and operates

Man, you gotta have love just to set it straight

Take control of your mind and meditate

Let your soul gravitate to the love, y'all, y'all


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> But if you only have love for your own race
> 
> Then you only leave space to discriminate
> 
> ...


Black eyes peas?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Black eyes peas?


I thought it was nwa lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

sckeane said:


> I thought it was nwa lol


I thought he just made it up


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> So OP if I told you I was a mixed race male who wasn't born in this country with parents what wasn't born in this country... On top of that has a muslim background...
> 
> Reckon we could be friends? :lol:


Find your own bigot, i ere trying get an invite to one of his kkk dinners and heres you makin movements on my tings..

See rob where you have ethnics you have infighting or was it "where ever you have blacks you have a subhuman culture"


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't shoot me I get the racist bits he's put here and there but can someone enlighten me as to what the **** the original petition he linked to is all about please? Genuinely want to know what it's getting at


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

sckeane said:


> I thought it was nwa lol


Nah this seemed more hippy


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

rob211080 said:


> What do you mean by that.


touched a nerve :whistling:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

AK-26 said:


> So OP if I told you I was a mixed race male who wasn't born in this country with parents what wasn't born in this country... On top of that has a muslim background...
> 
> Reckon we could be friends? :lol:


I wouldn't take it personally. People who hate others for illogical reasons tend to hate pretty much everyone, including themselves. It won't just be the "3rd world" immigrants that have stopped him getting what he wants out of life. It will be the middle classes, the bankers, the Eastern Europeans, the scrounging Jocks, the EU, the police, the benefits scroungers, the muslims, the PC brigade, Elfen Safety etc etc etc etc. Anything to avoid the possibility that he might just be one of life's natural under-achievers.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

AK-26 said:


> Black eyes peas?


Indeed. Spot on lyrics though regardless of who wrote them.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Have read through this thread and among my feelings of pitty discust for @rob211080. I have also lolled hard at the fact that the 'blackies' have broken you down intelectually ( not that you will comprehend it ). Fella they offered you a hand especially in the case of @Ackee&Saltfish even when they ( we, cos I is black  ) were obviously faced against extremism. Seriously you stand alone in your views and if you don't then maybe you and those who accept your views should be forced into slavery and subjected to obscene attrocities.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

xpower said:


> really
> 
> you don't have to be a hateful fool


Course not.Im opposed to it.Great Britain is overcrowded.The NHS, Welfare system Educational system, is at breaking point.There is an acute housing shortage.You cant drive anywhere without a jam.

.Why compound the problems further?

Dont care what country you come from.What colour you are, "sorry were closed"

Id like this extended to sportsman too.Why should some Spanish footballer be allowed to settle here, anymore than a bloke who wants to work in a takeaway?

No hate involved , just rational self interest.(Apart from footballers.I actually hate most of them.)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

so just to recap

OP is a fool & a racist.

OP has been shown to be so

OP

isn't welcome here

So to the OP

Why not go now & post on one of your other forums if you please

ATB

xpower


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I wouldn't take it personally. People who hate others for illogical reasons tend to hate pretty much everyone, including themselves. It won't just be the "3rd world" immigrants that have stopped him getting what he wants out of life. It will be the middle classes, the bankers, the Eastern Europeans, the scrounging Jocks, the EU, the police, the benefits scroungers, the muslims, the PC brigade, Elfen Safety etc etc etc etc. Anything to avoid the possibility that he might just be one of life's natural under-achievers.


Er hold on a moment! You cant give the Bankers a free pass! ANYONE else not them though!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Sku11fk said:


> Have read through this thread and among my feelings of pitty discust for @rob211080. I have also lolled hard at the fact that the 'blackies' have broken you down intelectually ( not that you will comprehend it ). Fella they offered you a hand especially in the case of @Ackee&Saltfish even when they ( we, cos I is black  ) were obviously faced against extremism. Seriously you stand alone in your views and if you don't then maybe you and those who accept your views should be forced into slavery and subjected to obscene attrocities.


Unfortunately under the current circumstances i have been unable to find a gif suitable enough, i hope rob can see i did try


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I expect he thinks to himself:

"No-one understands me!"


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Unfortunately under the current circumstances i have been able to find a gif suitable enough, i hope rob can see i did try


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Dude called Robert Watson who was born 21/10/80 from Middleton who works in a steel sheet factory, got found out to be a racist pr1ck who openly says he hates blacks and asians.


Nope


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> Nope


No question was asked so what is your "nope" referring to?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

rob211080 said:


> Nope


can I come for dinner if I bring my own costume and flaming props. it is middleton, greater manchester you live isn't it, I'll just get your address from 192.com. what time do you want me ? :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> Nope


If i got one of the white guys to ask on my behalf, would you answer? Dont leave me hanging man..at least let me know if i have to shoplift for my dinner tonight man..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rob211080 said:


> Nope


hey Rob, sorry about the **** remarks earlier, I was in a bad mood and it got the best of me. you got any photos of your penis that I can see please?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> If i got one of the white guys to ask on my behalf, would you answer? Dont leave me hanging man..at least let me know if i have to shoplift for my dinner tonight man..


Allow me 

what's for dinner sweet KKK/NF boyo


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> hey Rob, sorry about the **** remarks earlier, I was in a bad mood and it got the best of me. you got any photos of your penis that I can see please?


To be fair you where inconsiderate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> If i got one of the white guys to ask on my behalf, would you answer? Dont leave me hanging man..at least let me know if i have to shoplift for my dinner tonight man..


 @rob211080 can I come to dinner with you please?

@Ackee&Saltfish I will say I am ill if he says yes and you can go instead you go :lol:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> hey Rob, sorry about the **** remarks earlier, I was in a bad mood and it got the best of me. you got any photos of your penis that I can see please?


Don't start that with all the BBC around lets not go 3-0 down to the white man, jesus hes already scored two own goals


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> To be fair you where inconsiderate


what can I say, I held my hands up. I can be a little hot headed when reading some sameheads posts



Sku11fk said:


> Don't start that with all the BBC around lets not go 3-0 down to the white man, jesus hes already scored two own goals


aww come on. just one?


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> aww come on. just one?


Ok, one for the .gif lolz that you would most likely create :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> @rob211080 can I come to dinner with you please?
> 
> @Ackee&Saltfish I will say I am ill if he says yes and you can go instead you go :lol:


Too right i'll turn up with abdul, ali, tunde, precious, mugungi, abajiri and @MunchieBites hope there's enough room


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll let you into a secret.

I have behaved in a racist manner once in my youth(adrian mole aged around 13)

I did so cuz surrounded by white fools (no excuse)

it is to this day one of the most profound & disgusting memories I have

since that day I have never been dictated too by those who surround me

I choose to make my own decisions & speak my own mind

I hope you too can seek a higher pathway for yourself .


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

xpower said:


> I'll let you into a secret.
> 
> I have behaved in a racist manner once in my youth(adrian mole aged around 13)
> 
> ...


****ing racist bastard. GET HIM!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> ****ing racist bastard. GET HIM!


I was going to ask how you got round the swear filter but it came up when I was doing this reply  ****ing shit


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Too right i'll turn up with abdul, ali, tunde, precious, mugungi, abajiri and @MunchieBites hope there's enough room


Sounds like OP is going to have an amazing time :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Too right i'll turn up with abdul, ali, tunde, precious, mugungi, abajiri and @MunchieBites hope there's enough room


No invite nah?!

I thought we was boys man! :no:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> I'll let you into a secret.
> 
> I have behaved in a racist manner once in my youth(adrian mole aged around 13)
> 
> ...


I'm shocked and bemused I'm so upset I dont even want to gove you a card


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> No invite nah?!
> 
> I thought we was boys man! :no:


Hes taking blacks only cos hes scared we'll take the white women before he does


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hes taking blacks only cos hes scared we'll take the white women before he does


I hope he got petrol money coz them names don't sound like they chip in more than a nug each


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> I'm shocked and bemused I'm so upset I dont even want to gove you a card


I dont blame ya mate.

all I can do is publicly say I was a total ****er that time.

i can say with all my heart that I am not that boy & never was.

but understand that PPL will now treat me with nothing but disgust

sorry to all to drag this thread even further to the gutter

I hope the OP can learn from my disgusting behaviour


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> No invite nah?!
> 
> I thought we was boys man! :no:





Mr_Morocco said:


> Hes taking blacks only cos hes scared we'll take the white women before he does





AK-26 said:


> I hope he got petrol money coz them names don't sound like they chip in more than a nug each


I was going to invite you man but you'd get carried away with your shishas n sh*t hey maybe @Milky will let you go round his


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I was going to invite you man but you'd get carried away with your shishas n sh*t hey maybe @Milky will let you go round his


What will the neighbours say ???

Fu*k that, the KKK round here throw orgies and altho l am only allowed to be a waiter, one day l mite be allowed to watch !


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

xpower said:


> I dont blame ya mate.
> 
> all I can do is publicly say I was a total ****er that time.
> 
> ...


Stop your nonsense man you are no way in the league of rob and his fine gentlemen at stormfromt.. Plus back in the day i nicked a mark morrisons album from woolworths

Im still ashamed


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

xpower said:


> I'll let you into a secret.
> 
> I have behaved in a racist manner once in my youth(adrian mole aged around 13)
> 
> ...


I can really relate to this due to outside influences.

Its also the reason that, as a young man l was a sexist, selfish pr**k with my ex wife.

Thankfully l grew up :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Stop your nonsense man you are no way in the league of rob and his fine gentlemen at stormfromt.. Plus back in the day i nicked a mark morrisons album from woolworths
> 
> Im still ashamed


 @Ackee&Saltfish

Thankyou & God bless you for your understanding


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Stop your nonsense man you are no way in the league of rob and his fine gentlemen at stormfromt.. Plus back in the day i nicked a mark morrisons album from woolworths
> 
> Im still ashamed


Mark Morrison? You should be ashamed!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> I can really relate to this due to outside influences.
> 
> Its also the reason that, as a young man l was a sexist, selfish pr**k with my ex wife.
> 
> Thankfully l grew up :thumbup1:


God bless you too @Milky

once a fool

forever ashamed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> I dont blame ya mate.
> 
> all I can do is publicly say I was a total ****er that time.
> 
> ...


Shut up mate its fine your nuthin like the op


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Shut up mate its fine your nuthin like the op


Cheers @Breda

Ya know that 

God be with you mate


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Literally paid almost no attention to the subject of the thread but still on topic if you don't like the BBC then don't pay the tv license.

Moved into my new place a week ago and had 2 tv license letters sitting there already demanding ''the new owner'' starts paying NOW.

3rd letter was about 3 days after I moved in, and was about seeing ''the new owner'' in court and constant repitition on ways to pay like the other 2. Laughed at that as well as I binned it.

So, now I'm expecting a tv license goon, and I will literally shove the **** right off the step the moment they shove that laminated card in my face. When they call the old bill I'll say he slipped on a banana skin. Nobody around will see what actually happened because of how my place is situated so its my word versus his. Other options include throwing a bucket of my own **** on him from an upstairs window. Shouting profanity - ''your're a ****'' , ''**** you, you ****ing ****, etc. Not answering the door - which is probably the option I'll go for because I'll most probably be mid-**** anyway which is a very vulernable time for any bloke - ... you know how it goes when you live on your own


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

anyway

back to the OP (says X swiftly moving on )

:ban:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> Cheers @Breda
> 
> Ya know that
> 
> God be with you mate


Jah bless and guide you always

I was once a fool too stole a champs manager about 2 weeks before the newer version came out with up to date signings


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Literally paid almost no attention to the subject of the thread but still on topic if you don't like the BBC then don't pay the tv license.
> 
> Moved into my new place a week ago and had 2 tv license letters sitting there already demanding ''the new owner'' starts paying NOW.
> 
> ...


What the tuck


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@DeskSitter

Wow.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> Literally paid almost no attention to the subject of the thread but still on topic if you don't like the BBC then don't pay the tv license.
> 
> Moved into my new place a week ago and had 2 tv license letters sitting there already demanding ''the new owner'' starts paying NOW.
> 
> ...


you're my new favourite forum mental


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> you're my new favourite forum mental


That is quite an accolade, given the strength of the competition.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> That is quite an accolade, given the strength of the competition.


in fairness it does change on a weekly basis :lol:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> That is quite an accolade, given the strength of the competition.


To be fair the turnover for Ash's favourite forum mental is quite high.

Edit: oh dear god, I had the same thought process as him.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> To be fair the turnover for Ash's favourite forum mental is quite high.
> 
> Edit: oh dear god, I had the same thought process as him.


hehehe you're my wife now Dave


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Literally paid almost no attention to the subject of the thread but still on topic if you don't like the BBC then don't pay the tv license.
> 
> Moved into my new place a week ago and had 2 tv license letters sitting there already demanding ''the new owner'' starts paying NOW.
> 
> ...


This is you to a tee


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

If Breda and ackee are turning the UK into the Congo, can I be Kurtz from heart of darkness?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah I don't pay my tv liecence either!

What was the topic again


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

@rob211080 Fvck this lot, I'm with you on this matter. Got a couple of mates that will come with me if that's ok?? Got a slight problem that my missus put a red sock in the wash with my clothes but hopefully that's not a problem?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

rob211080 said:


> Are you implying that blacks and asians are more prone to rape.
> 
> If you are then your racist.


Not rape mate, she was gagging for it


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

resten said:


> Not rape mate, she was gagging for it


resten- 'do you want to play the rape game ?'

robs mum- 'NO....'

resten- 'that's the spirit' :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> resten- 'do you want to play the rape game ?'
> 
> robs mum- 'NO....'
> 
> resten- 'that's the spirit' :lol:


Wasn't rape mate, it was a struggle snuggle


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> @rob211080 Fvck this lot, I'm with you on this matter. Got a couple of mates that will come with me if that's ok?? Got a slight problem that my missus put a red sock in the wash with my clothes but hopefully that's not a problem?


no problem mate, you bring the fire sticks ill grab the pitch forks, well teach these ******* about stealing our women


----------

